# Closest judging to seattle



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

It’s now 200 miles away. First our basketball team, now the orchid society judging


----------



## AdamD (Mar 17, 2018)

So I guess you’re not taking your paph then?

If it makes you feel any better the closest one to me is 55 miles away and I still won’t go. It’s in a terrible neighborhood notorious for carjackings.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

Today is the last meeting of the seattle judging .. starting next month people have to go to Oregon but at least it’s on a weekend


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

But yeah , after today I would only make the trip if I had a ‘ guaranteed ‘ FCC, otherwise ... not really worth it


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

I got an HCC on the PEOY and they think it will most assuredly mature into an AM


----------



## AdamD (Mar 17, 2018)

:clap: not bad!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats.


----------

